# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A e gjykoni një person vetëm nga pamja e jashtme?!

## DI_ANA

A e mund e bukura bishën?  	

Jorida Rustemi

Magjistër në Psikologji Klinike e Këshillim

Të gjithë jemi dakord që njerëzit duhen gjykuar për atë janë e atë që bëjnë, e jo për pamjen e jashtme, e megjithatë jemi po ne që thellë brenda vetes e shohim pamjen e jashtme si përcaktues të mënyrës me të cilën shohim të tjerët. Përpara një pamjeje engjëllore, tërheqëse, joshëse, të gjithë çarmatosemi dhe priremi të jemi më pozitivë e tolerantë. Stereotipi “e bukura është e mirë” na shtyn që brenda vetes të besojmë se njerëzit tërheqës kanë edhe karakteristika të tjera pozitive.



Në fakt pëlqyeshmëria jonë ndaj bukurisë fizike, veç formësimit që merr nga kultura sipërfaqësore mediatike, i ka rrënjët thellë në atë çka ne jemi. Dëshira jonë për të qenë tërheqës, ashtu sikurse edhe nevoja për t’u ushqyer, për të fjetur apo për të qenë të lumtur, qëndron në bazë të nevojave njerëzore. Ashtu sikurse këto të tjerat na çojnë drejt mbijetesës, ajo është e programuar në mendjet tona si një mënyrë për të vazhduar jetesën e për t’u pasur pasardhës. Në fund të fundit, nëse meshkujt e femrat nuk do të tërhiqeshin nga njeri-tjetrin, askush prej nesh nuk do të ishte këtu. Të gjithë jemi të pajisur me instinkte që çojnë drejt riprodhimit. Çdo krijesë, që nga organizmi më i ulët e deri te ai më kompleks e dëshiron seksin, dhe një paraprirës i kësaj dëshire është edhe tërheqja. Qeniet njerëzore tërhiqen nga shumë gjëra, ndër të cilat dhe nga pamja e pëlqyeshme, që duhet theksuar është vetëm shkalla e parë drejt pëlqyeshmërisë. E në momentin që kontakti vendoset të tjerë janë faktorët që dalin në plan të parë e që ndikojnë më shumë në marrëdhëniet që vendosim me ata që na rrethojnë.

Pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve do të dëshiron të ishin fizikisht tërheqës. Sigurisht, nëse marrim parasysh paratë dhe kohën që shpenzohet në veshje, produkte bukurie, ushtrime fizike e kirurgji plastike, tërheqja fizike duket një qëllim për të cilin shumë veta aspirojnë. Po kur kostot e të qenit të bukur janë kaq të larta, përse njerëzit i vazhdojnë përpjekjet e tyre? Përgjigja është e thjeshtë. Ata që gjykohen si tërheqës përgjithësisht konsiderohen si inteligjentë, të këndshëm, të lumtur, fleksibël, interesantë, të besueshëm, seksi, pranues, të fortë, miqësorë, modestë, të pastër e të suksesshëm më shumë se ata më pak tërheqësit.

Por, pamja tërheqëse ka dhe anën e errët të saj. Një femër tërheqëse shpesh shihet si delikate, sipërfaqësore e pavendosur dhe e tërhequr nga jeta e lehtë. Përjashtim këtu bëjnë meshkujt, të cilët përgjithësisht shikohen si të vendosur, të aftë dhe aktivë. Studimet sugjerojnë se shpërblimet e pritshme shoqërore për pamjen e jashtme janë iluzore, veçanërisht për femrat. Kështu për shembull, bukuria mund të nxisë përshtypje më pak pozitive për femrat në situatat profesionale. Një besim një mbahet rëndom (megjithëse pa baza) është se femrat tërheqëse i kanë arritjet e tyre më shumë bazuar në pamje, se në aftësi. Nga ana tjetër, mendohet që ato të jenë shumë sociale, me mundësi më të mëdha zgjedhjeje, e sigurisht jo të vetmuara. E pra, studimet kanë treguar të kundërtën. Të bukurën njerëzit shpesh e paragjykojnë, e nënvleftësojnë si në rastin e “dhelprës dhe rrushtë”, dhe duke e parë si një mollë të ndaluar për standardet personale kanë frikë t’i afrohen vërtetë. Nga ana tjetër, beteja e vazhdueshme për të ndjekur idealin e të bukurës, tek vetë tërheqësit, çon në nivele të larta stresi dhe në ankth kronik. Dështimi në përmbushjen e këtij standardi çon në pakënaqësi, vetëvlerësim të ulët e dëshpërim tek ata, të cilët vetëvlerësimi bazohet edhe në tërheqjen fizike.

Ndaj, të qenit tërheqës, jo domosdoshmërisht shoqërohet me nivel më të larta kënaqësie e mirëqenieje sikurse shpesh mendohet. Theksi që i vihet bukurisë ka pasoja sociale e psikologjike te njerëzit e veçanërisht te femrat si rezultat i kërkesës, e nevojës për të përmbushur standardet e vetes ashtu edhe ato të shoqërisë. Betejë me mullinjtë e erës! Mënyra si ne reagojmë ndaj asaj që konsiderojmë të bukur është e çuditshme shpeshherë. Është më shumë një çështje estetike, e akoma më shumë një përcaktim kulturor me një domethënie të fortë mirëqenie fizike që do të përcjellë gene të mira në gjeneratat pasuese. 

Ndaj është e rëndësishme që të analizojnë efektet që kanë përpjekjet për një pamje perfekte te jetët tona, të sfidojmë besimet e gabuara, e të rezistojmë ndaj përpjekjeve skllavëruese për një pamje iluzive ideale. Kështu do të mundemi të jemi më të aftë për ta jetuar botën në mënyrë më të çlirët. Çdokush mund të përcaktojë nivelin e paraqitjes së tij, e pikën në të cilën mund të arrijë për t’u dukur edhe më tërheqës. Një këndvështrim më i ndryshëm e personal i bukurisë dhe mosbindja ndaj ekstremeve të modës, do të na shpëtojnë nga probleme të tjera fizike e psikologjike të cilat i kemi vetë në dorë t’i anashkalojmë.

Revista Jeta

*A jeni dakort me shprehjen që "Bukuria e njê personi ka anë pozitive dhe ne karakter"?!
A mund te gjykojmë "pozitivitetin" te dikush thjesht sepse eshte terheqës dhe i/e bukur?!
Sa rëndesi ka pamja e jashtme e një personi për ju?!
A luan ajo personalisht në gjykimin tuaj?!*

----------


## Archicad

Çdo here behem pishman si se regjistroj efektin e pershtypjes se pare, qe me vone me ane te krahasimit ta mase shkallen e zhgenjimit!!!

----------


## xfiles

Personalisht kam gjykuar te tjeret nga pamja e jashtme me nxitim dhe e kam mesuar ne kurrizin tim se kam gabuar rende.
Duam apo nuk duam ne pamja ndikon ne gjykimin tone te pare por duhet te pakten te jemi aq te pjekur dhe te duruar sa te njohim nje person ne thellesi, sepse ndonjehere ajo qe shohim poshte lekures del qe eshte gjeja me e mrekullueshme qe kemi pare ndonjehere, nje bukuri qe ja kalon asaj te jashtmes.
A ka lidhje bukuria me bukurine e karakterit? Aspak, madje ndonjehre ai/ajo i/e bukur del qe ka karakter shume te keq.

----------


## i/regjistruar

normal që pamja e jashtme... ësht pasqyrë e shpirtit katran apo t'mirë që ka njëriu

jan raste të jashtëzakonshe kur syu gabon...

----------


## xfiles

> normal që pamja e jashtme... ësht pasqyrë e shpirtit katran apo t'mirë që ka njëriu
> 
> jan raste të jashtëzakonshe kur syu gabon...


une jam i mendimit se ADN=Shpirt, po varet gjithmone se si ti interpreton pamjen e jashtme. Jo e bukur jo domosdoshmerisht = e keqe.
Ka njerez te bukur gjenetikisht, dmth gjenetikisht terheqes por qe kane shpirtin katran, ka dhe njerez te shemtuar gjenetiksht por qe kane shpirtin si engjell.
Pamja e jashtme pasqyre e shpirtit, dakord, por duhet interpretuar drejt. Shuma e tipareve te bukura ose jo ne teresine e tyre japin imazhin e shpirtit qe ndodhet nen to.

----------


## Davius

E dini pse tek çdo femër në fillim vlerësohet bukuria (pamja e jashtme) mandej mençuria (pamja e brendshme)? Sepse, shpejtësia e dritës është më e shpejtë se shpejtësia e zërit.

----------


## xfiles

> E dini pse tek çdo femër në fillim vlerësohet bukuria (pamja e jashtme) mandej mençuria (pamja e brendshme)? Sepse, shpejtësia e dritës është më e shpejtë se shpejtësia e zërit.


e bukur kjo  :buzeqeshje: .

Dhe shpejtesia e zerit eshte me e madhe se shpejtesia e te kuptuarit.

----------


## i/regjistruar

xfile... pamja e jashtme lal,  ësht vendimtare

prima o poi... gjoja e shëmtut e tregon veten, dhe aftësitë e kqija që zoti i ka lon si trashëgim.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ka njerez te bukur gjenetikisht, dmth gjenetikisht terheqes por qe kane shpirtin katran, ka dhe njerez te shemtuar gjenetiksht por qe kane shpirtin si engjell.


Kjo eshte e drejte ne te dy rastet...

Ka njerez gjenetikisht te shemtuar me shpirtin katran dhe ka njerez gjenetikisht te bukur me shpirt te bardhe!
Nuk jam dakort qe vetem "te shemtuarit" na paskan shpirtin me te mire!

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ka njerez te bukur gjenetikisht, dmth gjenetikisht terheqes por qe kane shpirtin katran, ka dhe njerez te shemtuar gjenetiksht por qe kane shpirtin si engjell.
> .


Por le te themi qe po mundohemi te gjejme mesin e arte: dhe pamje, dhe mendje  :perqeshje: 

Vallai mo xfiles, te te vije turp te te shohe kush ne rruge perkrah me te dashurin(edhepse mund te jete zheni) eshte barre qe s'durohet.  :ngerdheshje:  Pastaj terheqja fizike ndihmon ciftin dhe ne planin intim.

----------


## xfiles

> Por le te themi qe po mundohemi te gjejme mesin e arte: dhe pamje, dhe mendje 
> 
> Vallai mo xfiles, te te vije turp te te shohe kush ne rruge perkrah me te dashurin(edhepse mund te jete zheni) eshte barre qe s'durohet.  Pastaj terheqja fizike ndihmon ciftin dhe ne planin intim.


e rendesishme eshte qe e dashura te me terheqi mua fizikisht, jo te terheqi dhe te tjeret qe kalojne rruges  :buzeqeshje: .
Pastaj intelekti eshte shume seksi.

----------


## BvizioN

Elementet e pamjes se jashtme jane ato qe formojne pershtypjen fillestare per nje njeri. Dhe personalisht mendoj qe pamja e jashtme flet shume mbi boten e mbrendeshme te nje njeriu. Lexoja para ca kohesh nje gazete "Metro" ku bente fjale per shkallen e krimeve ne UK dhe kishe pamjet e disave te cilet ishin perfshire ne krime. Fizionomia dhe komplet struktura e fytyrave fliste me teper sesa vete artikulli !! Ne nje artikull tjeter nje vajze 15 vjecare vret me thike duke e goditur mbi 50 here nje 18 vjecare. Thjesht, vetem duke pare fotografite arrin te kuptosh se kush eshte autori i krimit dhe kush eshte viktima, pa shume komente.

Nuk eshte e mire te gjykosh njeriun nga pamja e jashtme, por do genjeja sikur te thoja se nuk e gjykoj njeriun nga pamja ne shume raste. Nuk gjykoj nga pamja njerezit teper te shendoshe, njerezit me deformime dhe pa aftesi fizike

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Deri diku e gjykoj...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Po , e gjykoj, shume bile. Ne disa raste eshte mire ne disa raste eshte keq... populli thote mos i shiko gunen po shikoi punen. Une per vete i shikoj dhe gunen ama.Shume e rendesishme paraqitja per mua

----------


## Apollyon

Te shikoje Ajnshtajnin, dukej sikur kishte dal nga ndonje cmendine.. ama ishte shkencetar.

Gjithsesi jam i mendimit se paraqitja e jashtme, ka te beje shum te nje person. Eshte gjeja e pare qe te terheq syrin.. te tjerat i sheh me vone.

----------


## J@mes

> A e mund e bukura bishën?


Po e nis me titullin e zonjushes Rustemi. Nuk me duket aspak i goditur, per me teper me duket kontradiktor me permbajtjen dhe qellimin e ketij artikulli.




> Por, pamja tërheqëse ka dhe anën e errët të saj. Një femër tërheqëse shpesh shihet si delikate, sipërfaqësore e pavendosur dhe e tërhequr nga jeta e lehtë. Përjashtim këtu bëjnë meshkujt, të cilët përgjithësisht shikohen si të vendosur, të aftë dhe aktivë. Studimet sugjerojnë se shpërblimet e pritshme shoqërore për pamjen e jashtme janë iluzore, veçanërisht për femrat. Kështu për shembull, *bukuria mund të nxisë përshtypje më pak pozitive për femrat në situatat profesionale.* Një besim një mbahet rëndom (megjithëse pa baza) është se femrat tërheqëse i kanë arritjet e tyre më shumë bazuar në pamje, se në aftësi. Nga ana tjetër, mendohet që ato të jenë shumë sociale, me mundësi më të mëdha zgjedhjeje, e sigurisht jo të vetmuara. E pra, studimet kanë treguar të kundërtën. Të bukurën njerëzit shpesh e paragjykojnë, e nënvleftësojnë si në rastin e “dhelprës dhe rrushtë”, dhe duke e parë si një mollë të ndaluar për standardet personale kanë frikë t’i afrohen vërtetë. Nga ana tjetër, beteja e vazhdueshme për të ndjekur idealin e të bukurës, tek vetë tërheqësit, çon në nivele të larta stresi dhe në ankth kronik. Dështimi në përmbushjen e këtij standardi çon në pakënaqësi, vetëvlerësim të ulët e dëshpërim tek ata, të cilët vetëvlerësimi bazohet edhe në tërheqjen fizike.


Nenvizimi i 1-re: Jam mese i bindur se nuk ka asnje studim te mirefillte qe ka nxjerre te tille konkluzion. Eshte i pa baze dhe i gabuar. Nga kjo pikepamje, fjaline *bukuria mund të nxisë përshtypje më pak pozitive për femrat në situatat profesionale,* e konsideroj thjesht nje paragjykim te pa bazuar dhe aspak realist.
Ne aspektin e perzgjedhjeve te individeve per vende pune ne te gjitha fushat, pamja e jashtme, veshja, aspekti vizual, perbejne nje plus ne perzgjedhjen e individit dhe marrjen ne konsiderate per te kaluar me pas ne raundin e 2-te, ne shqyrtimin dhe vleresimin e aftesive profesionale.

Nenvizimi i 2-te: 


> E pra, studimet kanë treguar të kundërtën. Të bukurën njerëzit shpesh e paragjykojnë, e nënvleftësojnë si në rastin e “dhelprës dhe rrushtë”, dhe duke e parë si një mollë të ndaluar për standardet personale *kanë frikë t’i afrohen vërtetë*.


Cilat studime e kane treguar kete, e per teper ne cilat vende? Tek ne nuk ka te ngjare nje fenomen i tille. Bie ndesh me tiparet tona shqiptare.
Jemi koshiente se e "bukura" terheq. Perben shkak dhe shtyse per t'ju afruar e per t'a njohur ne brendesi( e jo per t'ju larguar, sic kunder eshte shkruajtur). 

Me te besueshme do te merrja kete, mgjth'se dhe ky fenomen deri ne momentin qe nuk ka baze studimore ngelet ne nivelin e nje paragjykimi.: 


> Një besim një mbahet rëndom (megjithëse pa baza) është se femrat tërheqëse i kanë arritjet e tyre më shumë bazuar në pamje, se në aftësi.

----------


## mjalta00

> Personalisht kam gjykuar te tjeret nga pamja e jashtme me nxitim dhe e kam mesuar ne kurrizin tim se kam gabuar rende.
> Duam apo nuk duam ne pamja ndikon ne gjykimin tone te pare por duhet te pakten te jemi aq te pjekur dhe te duruar sa te njohim nje person ne thellesi, sepse ndonjehere ajo qe shohim poshte lekures del qe eshte gjeja me e mrekullueshme qe kemi pare ndonjehere, nje bukuri qe ja kalon asaj te jashtmes.
> A ka lidhje bukuria me bukurine e karakterit? Aspak, madje ndonjehre ai/ajo i/e bukur del qe ka karakter shume te keq.


pajtohem ktysishte ashte ok .

----------


## IL__SANTO

Paraqitjes se jashtme nuk i besoj.
Ka njerez qe kur i shikon ne pamjen e pare te marrin ne qafe por pas pak verteton se jane e kunderta e asaj qe mendove.Gjithashtu edhe anasjelltas.

----------


## donna76

A e gjykoni nje person vetem nga pamja e jashtme .?? 


joo

----------


## augusta b

po.e gjykoj.

----------

